# Cost to convert deck into a simple additional room.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen on any DIY web site and will do you 0 good even if they did.
Make some local calls for pricing.
What we can do here if you posted some pictures is give you some ideas on if it can be done or not or help you build it.

Somethings you may be up againt is zoning, set backs from property lines or utilitys, an enclosed addition needs a foundation, a deck with just 4 X 4's is not going to work.
Almost everytime I've seen a DIY attemt to do this they make some common mistakes.
They try to build right over the old decking boards instead of removing them.
They have the door thresholds or bottom plates even with the decking left in place, a sure way to have water coming in under the walls.
Almost never do they run the new roof up onto the old roof so they can get enough pitch to the roof and still have room for 8' of head room.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree. Usually the deck must be removed00then a foundation dug.

some decks can take a sun room/three season room---good luck.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Even a well designed and properly permitted deck won't be suitable as a base for such an addition. Especially not if it's raised above the ground, like out over a basement door or up at a second floor level. Many (most?) decks often end up so poorly designed they can barely handle their own weight.

The materials needed to enclose a space are heavy and a deck just won't have enough support to make it work. In some situations a simple outside concrete patio can be enclosed with, say, glass panels to make what's known as a 'three season porch'. But that's only because the concrete is already there, on ground level. And even then it usually requires putting in footers of concrete down in to the ground where the roof support posts would have to be installed.

So the short answer is no, the reason is a deck isn't designed to handle the weight load.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

poodle02 said:


> Can somebody give me a ball park


Dodger Stadium---56,000
Yankee Stadium---53,325
Coors Field--- 50,490 
Turner Field---50,097
Arlington Stadium---49,170

Hope this helps.


----------

